# Seat belts



## collared Princess (Oct 11, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can buy a seat belt extender that is like the kind you find on an airline.I don't want an installed type cause I don't know if I will keep the car..any idea's ?


----------



## Hathor (Oct 11, 2011)

Like this one? http://living400lbs.wordpress.com/2010/05/28/seat-belt-extenders-not-just-for-airplanes/


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi! Following are a few links for plus size living. There are subsections for seatbelt extenders. Good luck & enjoy!

 Viv

Mary Mc's Fat Acceptance Stuff has several links 
http://www.amplestuff.com/
http://mysizeusa.com/
http://www.oversizesolutions.com/

- also -

http://www.livingxl.com/store/en_US/index.jsp


----------



## bigmac (Oct 11, 2011)

Most dealers will give you seat belt extenders for *free*. They may have to special order if your car is old (I scored the last pair of extenders Oxnard Ford had for my 87 F150 a couple of years ago).


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 12, 2011)

" Most dealers will give you seat belt extenders for free. "

And if not, they aren't expensive. Extenders for my husband's van were free, we just called the parts department at the dealership and asked for them. We had to pay for the ones for my car, but they were only $15 each.

Tracy


----------



## sizefriendlyacf (Oct 12, 2011)

These were shown at the Las Vegas Bash in many sizes and availability.
http://store.moreofmetolove.com/


----------

